
Ask HN: Why isn't there a language that uses AI to squash errors? - gremlinsinc
We just launched a full rewrite millions of lines of code from converting a ecommerce app from Codeigniter to Laravel, and I just fixed an issue where the column name was wrong.<p>Do you think there will ever be a day where if the column is wrong the language has ML built in and actually looks in the db for the best candidate, tries a different query w&#x2F; that and if it succeeds uses that instead BUT notifies an admin that the error took place? Or at least submits it to the error log, or error reporting tool like sentry?
======
borplk
You don't need "AI" for that. You need structured data.

You need to bridge the gap between boundaries.

If you have a powerful declarative system it could on the spot alert you to
most of these errors.

For example if your programming language is aware of your database the
compiler or IDE could tell you "On line 15 you are attempting to insert rows
in a table that doesn't exist.".

Right now you will get that in runtime.

You need to empower the compiler to "know" about more stuff before executing
them.

------
ankurdhama
You don't need to use ML to find that kind of error.

